# Which forex brokers trade against winners?



## kkfx (12 May 2016)

I was wondering if this applies to trading forex CFDs with one of the big four banks.

Could anyone please enlighten me on any weird tricks or spikes, account closures that they have experienced with any Aussie forex providers.

Thanks


----------



## CanOz (12 May 2016)

kkfx said:


> I was wondering if this applies to trading forex CFDs with one of the big four banks.
> 
> Could anyone please enlighten me on any weird tricks or spikes, account closures that they have experienced with any Aussie forex providers.
> 
> Thanks




Basically you want a broker that offers Direct Market Access. You want to be placing your trades into the market, not just with a broker. Ask them if they have direct market access and if the hedge against your position.


----------



## cynic (12 May 2016)

kkfx said:


> I was wondering if this applies to trading forex CFDs with one of the big four banks.
> 
> Could anyone please enlighten me on any weird tricks or spikes, account closures that they have experienced with any Aussie forex providers.
> 
> Thanks




Define what you mean by "Aussie forex provider",(to my undestanding the vast majority of retail forex providers have overseas parents.)


----------



## Timothy R (24 May 2016)

you dont need DMA. That is a load of BS. You only need DMA if your trade size is excess of $200m (the amount it takes to move the market).

FX brokers do not trade against winners, they trade against losers and pocket all tehir dough on what is called a b book


----------



## cynic (24 May 2016)

Timothy R said:


> you dont need DMA. That is a load of BS. You only need DMA if your trade size is excess of $200m (the amount it takes to move the market).
> 
> FX brokers do not trade against winners, they trade against losers and pocket all tehir dough on what is called a b book




I have met many retail traders of "off exchange" market derivative instruments that would strongly disagree with your assertions regarding DMA.

Are you yet to encounter the practice of "ticket clipping" ?

Can you understand how the use of DMA products insulates the trader/s from such detrimental practices?


----------

